# Digging in litter box



## sorlecha (Jan 18, 2012)

One of my rats keep digging in her litter box, why does she do it? is there a way to stop this behavior? ???


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine did that too, and it was annoying because all the litter would be everywhere within an hour or so. I replaced my litter boxes with the Scatterless Lock-N-Litter Pans, and now they can't dig in their litter. 

Something fun you could do for your rat is make her a dig box, that way she will still be able to dig and enjoy herself. I just get an empty box and put eco begging in it, that is their favorite bedding to dig in.


----------

